# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  Nuevo pedido a tienda magia jeje

## Yorch

pues si, voy a volver a hacer un pedido junto con unos amigos, y estoy interesado en varios efectos, pero quiero asegurarme(ya sabeis por qué xDD) me interesan, moneda pull, la moneda a traves de la botella (http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/1301) y the raven, solo quiero comprar uno, como mucho dos, pero quiero saber si son muy dificiles de ejecutar basicamente, el que mas me interesa es la moneda a traves de la botella. gracias

----------


## BusyMan

La moneda a través de la botella es muy fácil de realizar... pero muy difícil que te quede natural.

Por cierto, yo sigo a mi rollo, insistiendo en que la magia es muy barata. Y que cuando te hayas gastado 300 euros en juguetitos y aprendas un poco más te darás cuenta de que casi cualquier cosa lo puedes hacer con monedas, cartas y accesorios normales y haberte ahorrado mucho dinero.

El efecto de moneda a través del culo del vaso bien hecho puede dar tanta sensación mágica como a través de la botella.

Al fin y al cabo es un sólido que penetra otro sólido. La moneda en la botella deja claro que ni siquiera podrías haberlo metido por el cuello de la botella...
Bien, dejando lo suficientemente claro que no estás sujetando el vaso por la boca impresiona muchísimo.

Y el efecto cometa es tal que todo el mundo recordará que atravesaste un cristal con una moneda.
Y te habrá costado 0 euros como mucho.

----------


## Yorch

tio si me lo pones asi, podrias decirme como se hace por un privado? por que deduzco de tu comentario que es totalmente un gasto tonto pagar 16 euros por eso

----------


## BusyMan

No es un gasto tonto. Con la folding coin puedes hacer millones de miles de efectos.

Pero, en mi opinión, como siempre, no te recomendaría usar monedas trucadas hasta que no tengas una experiencia de la ostia con monedas.

Yo, personalmente, sólo me atrevo con la plata cobre... y en situaciones muuuuuuuy contadas como encore de una transpocición.


Sobre el efecto de la moneda a través del vaso pues te lo cuento por aquí:
- Falso depósito de una mano a otra de una moneda.
- Con la mano que tienes la moneda oculta coges el vaso por su parte superior.
- Con la mano que no tiene nada pero que se supone que tiene una moneda finges golpear el culo del vaso.
- La mano que tiene la moneda oculta la suelta para que caiga dentro a la vez que la que no tiene nada golpea el culo del vaso.
- La sensación es de que atraviesa.

- Sutileza: en cuanto la mano suelte la moneda pasa a sujetar el vaso por el lateral sin soltarlo, simplemente rotando la mano para que no quede tan evidente que viene de arriba.

¿A que parece una bobada? Pues con eso he conseguido exclamaciones de asombro (más que con rutinas de cartas curradísimas).

Claro... no es fácil y hay que darle mucho trabajo para que de una mínima sensación.
Coge esos 4 puntos que te he puesto y búscale puntos débiles, cosas que no te gusten, detalles, presentación, juego de miradas, _convincers_(como se dice en español? conviccionadores? :P)...

Y esas cosas.

----------


## Ella

bueno sobre la abbys tienes dos post interesantes:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...t=3508&start=0
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...moneda+botella
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...moneda+botella
donde se habla de la dificultad al igual de las monedas y botellas con las que se hace el juego, leelo.

de los productos que dices creo que es el raven al que se le puede sacar mejor partido ya que no esta limitado a solo funcionar con monedas, y puedes hacer tantas cosas como se te ocurran, aunque claro, hay que aprender  a usarlo y practicar, y por tanto tambien comprar el dvd, pero tambien recuerda que en la magia tiene que haber una presentacion, un don para entretener, para poder crear asombro y diversas sensaciones, entoces tu preguntate que cual es el juego que al tu hacerlo puedes estar comodo, lo controlaras y podras hacer asombrar a la gente a la que le hagas el juego, a que juego le dedicaras tiempo en contruir una presentacion y encontrar el momento oportuno donde usarlo asi como lo rentable que te saldra segun las veces que lo vas a utilizar.

----------


## Yorch

queria decir una cosa, y es que en el enlace que puse ahi arriba, hacen el truco de manera distinta a como lo explicó el otro chico, y es que las manos no se juntan nunca y la mano que no tiene la moneda no se acerca nunca a la boca de la botella, saludos!

----------


## Xavi-Z

Anda! si el Busy tiene afoto.

Y la llave inglesa? Ya no te van a tener miedo.   :Wink:  

Un abrazo.

----------


## Ella

> queria decir una cosa, y es que en el enlace que puse ahi arriba, hacen el truco de manera distinta a como lo explicó el otro chico, y es que las manos no se juntan nunca y la mano que no tiene la moneda no se acerca nunca a la boca de la botella, saludos!


sera porque busy te esta diciendo el efecto de "atraves de un culo de *vaso*" como el mismo dijo en su mensaje y tu le pediste que te explicara, y por tanto no es una botella :Confused: ?

----------


## Marco Antonio

Hola Ella:

Siento discrepar un poquito contigo y con la gente que piensa que las monedas trucadas solamente sirven para hacer un efecto. Es cierto que las monedas "trucadas", la mayoría, son para realizar el efecto para el que fueron ideadas, los ejemplos los conocemos todos. Pero existe una moneda trucada que no cumple con esta norma y además creo sinceramente que es una buena compra para alguien que quiera una moneda trucada. y es la Flipper. Es una moneda muy versatil. Con esta moneda puedes hacer apariciones, desapariciones, cambios de mano, atravesar sólidos, etc..., además de poderla utilizar como una moneda normal, e incluso dejar examinar. Puedes realizar casi todos los trucos que realizarías con un cascarilla expandida sin el peligro que tiene este otro método. Pero eso sí para ello necesitarás los conocimientos del manejo de las monedas normales, y para eso no hay mejor instructor que el bobo y David Roth o Michael Ammar. (y otros) 

Un saludo.

----------


## Ella

> Hola Ella:
> 
> Siento discrepar un poquito contigo y con la gente que piensa que las monedas trucadas solamente sirven para hacer un efecto


en que parte de este post he dicho eso?? mmmmmmm...
solo le he dicho que se compre lo que crea que pueda controlar, el ya sabra si hace el jeugo que anuncia la tienda o experimenta con otro...
y no ha preguntado por la flipper

----------


## Yorch

es verdad ella, no me habia fijado en que ponia el truco del vaso, pero el que me interesa a mi es el que puse en el link y que consiste en atravesar una botella por el culo

----------


## pujoman

el efecto que menciona yorch, "abyss" no se utilizan monedas trucadas, es facil de ejecucion(necesitas saber hacer un falso deposito) y evidentemente la botella de plastico. Si miras por el buscador(los links que pone "ella") veras que se ha hablado mucho sobre este efecto.

saludos

----------


## bender the offender

Yorch, cuidado con eso que dices de "atravesar una botella por el culo". No es tema de un foro de magia... :evil:

----------


## Miguel Díaz

bender, mientras que se atraviese la botella por el culo se mantiene dentro del limite del foro, pero ya atravesarse el culo con la botella..... creo que viola las normas del foro, además del culo...

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Se me ha ido!

----------


## Marco Antonio

Hola:
Tienes toda la razón Ella, no has dicho nada de eso en este post. Lo que intentaba con mi intervención es que la gente se quite de la cabeza que las monedas trucadas trabajan solas. Creo que no existe ningún juego con monedas preparadas que ejecutado como debería (solicitar la moneda al espectador, ejecutar el juego, y devolver la moneda a su dueño) no requiera de conocimientos previos de manipulación numismágica, donde incluyo escamoteos, falsos depósitos, etc...  

En cuanto a la flipper, es una de las monedas más versatiles para quien comienza en la mágia con monedas, el problema es que se explica en muy pocos sitios juegos con ella, precisamente por la cantidad de efectos que puedes conseguir. Solamente estaba intentando que Yorch, ya que está pensando en comprar una moneda trucada, lo haga pensando en otras posibilidades bastante más atractivas de cara a los efectos a realizar. 

Un abrazo

----------


## xavilito

> la Flipper. Es una moneda muy versatil. Con esta moneda puedes hacer apariciones, desapariciones, cambios de mano, atravesar sólidos, etc...,


mmm...vaya una monedita, se parece en algo a la scotch and soda? yo tengo la scotch and soda magnetica de 50 - 5 centimos . 

Lo digo porque se esta acercando mi cumpleaños y voy a hacer un pedido a tiendamagia, de monedas no se casi nada, tengo el bobo y toy practicando poco a poco, pero si el manejo no es muy complicado, pos me interesaría la monedita. Saludosss.

----------


## bender the offender

mdiazrub, estoy de acuerdo.

----------


## BITTOR

> bender, mientras que se atraviese la botella por el culo se mantiene dentro del limite del foro, pero ya atravesarse el culo con la botella..... creo que viola las normas del foro, además del culo...
> 
>      
> 
> Se me ha ido!



 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  Muy bueno tio, me has echo reir, hay que sacarle punta a todo.  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Yorch

jeje pues si, pero es que de momento no me interesa meterme a fondo con la numismagia(es lo que mas me gusta despues de la cartomagia)pero si me interesa saber hacer algunos efectos, y para realizarlos aprendo las tecnicas necesarias y ya está, por eso os pregunté por el abbys

----------


## bender the offender

Yorch, es mejor que sepas hacer dos o tres movimientos y los conviertas en una rutina, a gastar la pasta en algo que "se mueve solo". A ti, que seguro sabes ya hacer rutinas con cartas, que te produce mas satisfaccion, una hecha con tu habilidad o una hecha con una baraja trucada? Pues la gente tambien lo nota y lo valora.
Yo siempre recomiendo lo mismo (pero ni dios me hace caso) : empieza a empalmar monedas y algun pase con retencion. Es suficiente para algunas rutinas y queda mejor que el abbyss o la moneda a traves del cigarillo. Alguien dijo ademas que con esos trucos, siempre los acabas enseñando y hacen que dejen de verte como alguien virguero. Tan solo seras alguien que se ha gastado la pasta en un juego (y dañaras la posible reputacion que te hayas labrado con la baraja)
Si tienes pasta que quieras invertir en magia compra un libro o un dvd.

----------


## Yorch

tienes mucha razón bender,ya que dices lo del dvd, he visto uno que se llama infusion, que tal está? lo tienen traducido al español? gracias

----------


## newwave

yo empleo monedas de medio olar(van muy bien) . como accesorios empleo una cascarilla y ultimamente he adquirido una moneda plegable. estoy trabajando con el "bobo" (por cierto, es la biblia de las monedas) aunque tengo muy poca experiencia

----------


## dj-rocha

solo decir que la moneda fliper esta muy bien para realizar gran cantidad de juegos,la gente se queda muy sorprendida con el juego de la moneda que atraviesa el vaso.el unico incombeniente son las gomitas.
Por otro lado soy de los que piensan que en la magia lo importante es el efecto(por mucha satisfaccion personal que sienta cuando realizo juegos de habilidad),que es lo que en realidad ven los demas.

----------

